# Feeding to put on weight without fizz



## Denzel (14 February 2011)

Hi,
I've just bought a big ol' throughbred gelding. He is currently very skinny (ribs etc) and I'd like him to put on weight so he is looking healthy. His coat could do with a boost too, but I guess that will come wqith weight gain.

He is on working livery so is doing quite a lot,but I dont want him to get fizzy (I need him to stay on working livery!) 

What would you suggest I feed him to help him put weight on without too much excess fizz? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sandylou (14 February 2011)

My old loan horse was fed Cool Mix, Speedi-beet and apple chaff. This worked very well for keeping weight on without the fizz.
He was a pure TB btw


----------



## AngieandBen (14 February 2011)

I'm suprised that apple chaff and cool mix don't hot up any horse tbh!! coool mix is high in starch and apple chaff is loaded with sugar!!

Better off with Oil chaffs and feeding something like linseed


----------



## SmartieBean09 (14 February 2011)

Cereal free feeds will be low in starch (the main cause of exciteability) and the best way to get weight on without the use of cereals is through Fibre and Oil.  Here are a few cereal free feeds for you to look at:

Winergy Equilibrium Condition 
Spillers Conditioning Fibre 
Dengie Alfa A Oil 
Dengie Alfa A Molasses Free 
Readi Grass 
Grass Nuts 
Spillers Slow Release Energy Cubes
TopSpec Cool Condition Cubes 
Micronised Linseed 
Corn/Soya/Veg Oil
Baileys Outshine
Saracen Equijewel

Remember also to add a balancer or vit/min supplement if you are feeding below recommended feeding levels or if you are feeding a straights.


----------



## Chermar (14 February 2011)

I personally would use:

Alfa-A - it's slow release, chaff has no nutitional value it just bulks feed up.

Horse and pony nuts no more than 10% protien

Speedy Beet (use sparingly at this time of year) but it's good for inital weight gain better fed over winter as they use more energy to keep warm, and they burn the sugars rather than it going to their head.

Some oil, linseed, plant based is more natural.


----------



## K27 (14 February 2011)

Alfa A Oil and slow release energy cubes?


----------



## SamanthaG (14 February 2011)

Is he thin, or very fit? Some TB wont ever have a thick covering aver their ribs when very fit, thats just how the breed is. If he is thin, could his work load not be cut a little just until he gains condition?

We took on a thin EX racer TB just after xams, he had a dull coat, terrible teeth and was extremely thin, with no muscle as hadnt worked for over 18months.

At first we had his teeth done, wormed him with a double dose 5 day guard and then a equlian due (I think it was, vet advised) and had his back checked.

He is being fed on ad lib haylage, and out at good grass during the day, he has two feeds a day of calm and condition with pink powder, than at night a large bucket of alfa a oil and flax oil dampened, so he could graze on it at night. After the first 2 weeks on the calm and condition I was considering changing as I wasnt happy and felt it wasnt upping his weight, but I stuck with it and after a month he looks fab, he still needs to gain a little more but his coat is stunning and he is so much happier. Now he is at rest as I felt until his condition was up I didnt want to do any work with him and burn off what little condition he has gained. The only changes I am now slowly making as he will be working again in 2 weeks is changing his alfa a oil to alfa a molesses free less heating, and giving him magnesium in his feed.


----------



## Flying_Filly (14 February 2011)

I have a Irish hunter who has had me stumped regarding feeding for a while. Even though he looks like a 'good doer' he really isn't!  

Finally I have found the Calm and condition, Build and Glow and boiled linseed add the weight and condition with out him seeing stars and everything else!

Might try some alpha a oil as his feed is a bit sloppy at the moment!


----------



## Loulou2002 (14 February 2011)

Alfa A oil, Allen and Page calm and condition with sugar beet or Alfa Beet. Worked a treat with a ex racer we bought as a project. Horse looked fab and sold to first viewer!


----------



## RolyPolyPony (15 February 2011)

Ready Mash Extra is amazing!  Sorry cant remember who it's made by, but i've recently started to feed it to my old boy and can already see a difference.  He needs something without the fizz as he can be quite fizzy anyway.


----------



## Flir (15 February 2011)

allen & page calm and contition


----------



## vonno (15 February 2011)

Another vote for Baileys Outshine.


----------



## coen (15 February 2011)

Alfa a oil, redigrass, speedibeet. That combination worked wonders for my horse


----------

